# What to do ?



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

First let me say thanks for time to read this and answer the questions i have. I have a 4x8 HO scale that runs on DC . And most of my stuff is old or bought it cheap . Everybody is trying to save money on this hobby which i love it . 1st question is should i change my old hook horn couplers to knuckle style and what kind should i use again price matters. 2nd question is should i change my wheels from plastic to metal ? I do clean my track with alcohol pads and small amount of atf fluid on spots of the track every 3 wks . Plus i have a peco track pad too. Looks like a eraser. 1 have 31 cars to take in to consider about . That is waer price is a big thing with me . I have done this on a cheap budget as much as i can .


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...as for low cost, there's no one here that comes close to my penny pinching...:laugh::thumbsup:...use those cellophane sandwich toothpicks to uncouple horn hooks. Poke it between the knuckles and twist, they'll come right apart...I do the same thing with my knuckles. Metal wheels do mean cleaner track, I generally change them as I can afford them, plastics will work fine if they are on a steel axle. Enjoy the hobby, don't let what's available sway you...in the end, if the money comes, you'll be all the better for it.

A lot can be done for very little money...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Model Railroading follows the Golden Rule of Creation: "High Quality, Rapid Completion, Low Cost. Choose Any Two."

But before we go there, answer me this? Why do you want to change? Because you only should if you want to. Otherwise, why change if what you have now is working well for you? After all, doing nothing is the cheapest way to go.

So consider the couplers question. The best ones out there: metal construction with metal whisker springs, (Kadee and Walthers Proto MAX) will run you $1-2 a pair. On the other hand, they are totally reliable and will last almost forever. Or you can get cheaper knockoffs (McHenry, Bachmann EZMate, and similar), which work the same, but will break in a couple of years and you'll have to do it all over again. A few more dollars now saves you money down the road. You also don't have to do them all at once. Simply do one end of a car, then start converting all the couplers on other cars. Use the car on which you did just one end as a transition car to connect cars with a different type of coupler.

Wheel type is a matter of personal preference. Many of us swear by metal wheels, many more say it males no difference. But again, you don't have to do them all at once. Buy a few at a time.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, I believe it really depends on your priorities. You don't have to change to metal wheels, or different couplers, assuming you are happy with what you already have now. It's a hobby after all. You should do whatever you desire, whatever makes you happy. Depending on your budget of course, and the amount of space you have, and free time to devote to trains. 

If you don't do much switching, and want to keep a tight budget, you can keep the old horn hook couplers and plastic wheels. If on the other hand, you like to do a lot of switching, the knuckle couplers are a big help. As you know, it's kind of hard to uncouple horn hook couplers. As for the choice of wheels, metal wheels add weight down low (where it can help most), and also reduces the dirt and gunk buildup. From what I have observed myself and read online (in many model train forums), the plastic wheels are like a "magnet" for dirt and gunk. Metal wheels will keep your track cleaner. Also, sometimes your locomotive can pull a couple more freight cars, with metal wheels. From what I understand, good quality metal wheels have less rolling resistance compared to plastic wheels, which means, high quality metal wheels roll better, then typical plastic wheels. 

Also I should mention, the metal couplers from kadee (and the newer Proto Max by Walthers) are far stronger couplers, compared to anything plastic in HO scale. If you normally have short freights, like 5-10 freight cars, it does not matter much. But if you join a club which runs long trains, like 50-100 freight cars in a single train, you will definitely need metal couplers. The plastic couplers are more likely to deform or break under stress. 

Another way to save money, is just convert a couple freight cars at a time, as your budget can afford. You can then run the horn hook freight (and passenger) cars with locomotives equipped with horn hook couplers. And you would run your knuckle equipped freight with knuckle equipped locomotives. 

You can also make a "transition" car, which has a horn-hook on one end, and a knuckle on the other end, to run cars with both type of couplers in a single train. Easy to do with a freight car with coupler boxes, such as Athearn, Atlas, Bowser, MDC-Roundhouse, etc. Just replace one single horn-hook with a knuckle coupler. This way you can slowly upgrade your roster, if you decide to do that. 

Also to save some money, you can equip some equipment (that never gets switched (like passenger, or unit trains) with knuckle dummy couplers. They look nice and are very cheap. 

By the way, I only use an eraser to clean my track, I don't use any fluids. 

You could also use a small piece of masonite wood, mounted underneath a freight car, to rub on the rails, thereby cleaning your track. Sounds crazy, but It does work. Works the same as some commercial track cleaning products. 

Hope that helps

Howard


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I am in the process of changing all my couplers to Kadee's. I also am converting all my wheel sets to metal wheels, for the cleaning aspect of it. I also found that I like the sound of the metal wheels on the track. 
Most importantly, as Howard1975 points out, this is YOUR layout, and your equipment. Just do whatever gives you the most enjoyment. I feel that the hobby is for relaxing, not stressing. Whatever you decide, good luck with it, and enjoy!
God Bless
Bob


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

I understand people wanting to save money on the hobby but I always tell people you should have metal wheels and Kadee couplers. The reason is reliability. Metal wheels help keep your track clean and they sound kinda cool when crossing unsoldered rail. Kadee couplers are relatively inexpensive and very reliable. You can also setup auto uncouplers around your layout, you can't do that with plastic couplers. You add metal wheels and Kadees to a cheap car it will be 1000 times better.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I model in both HO and N scales, and while I do like metal couplers and wheels, I don't have the money to convert everything at once. So I just do a little at a time, as I can afford it. I convert for strictly for personal reasons, for my own pleasure and relaxation. I like the sound of metal wheels, and it keeps the track cleaner. Plus I like the durability of the metal Kadee couplers, plus I think they look more realistic compared to horn-hooks. That being said, I don't like the plastic couplers available in N scale. I wish there was a metal version. But I have no choice, every coupler is plastic in N scale. Some just look and function better, then others. 

But I will always mention, it's a hobby. I'm in it for the enjoyment. I'll do whatever makes me happy. I don't care about the latest fads, or keeping up with the neighbors. I like durability and reliability, and value for the money. And I live in an apartment, I don't have a lot of space. 

I also don't want to spend lot's of money, because I don't have it. So I need to be careful with my purchases. I often buy stuff used to save some money, if it's in good condition.

Edit:

In fact, I'm thinking about selling all my HO scale, and concentrating on just N scale. I just need to be practical about my living situation. I could be moving to a smaller apartment within the next few years, and have even less space. I have too much stuff now. Random Lionel O scale, HO and N scale. I should concentrate on just one scale. But that is my opinion. It's my hobby and trains, after all. I need to do what is best for me. 

I still have just analog DC powered trains, because it's cheaper then DCC. And if it breaks down, I can fix it easy. I don't know how to fix a decoder when it gets destroyed, other then buying a new one, lol. And I'm a computer technician saying that. And while I like the many features of DCC (like controlling many trains on a single track, and cool sounds and such), it's more expensive. So I'll just stay with plain old DC for now.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

When I converted several of my cars to metal wheels I found it cheaper to order in bulk. It was a one time hit to the budget but the over all cost was close to 1/3 less. Couplers were the same way. I have also gone to train shows and bought 'junk boxes' for near nothing for the parts. You would be surprised what you can get for a little effort. I several engines and cars build from these parts. 

Another approach is to fix parts as they wear out.

Main thing is have fun. I would recommend that if the choice is between quantity and quality choose quality. I have made this mistake and found that the frustration of replacing something later is not worth it.


----------

